# Maori sauce



## ricciardo (May 15, 2011)

I made a double batch of this sauce and canned it. I usually do this twice per year.  It's definitely worth checking out.

I've been making this Maori sauce for several years:

2 T. finely chopped onion

1 T. vegetable oil

1 C. chili sauce

1 T. Worcestershire Sauce

1 ½ t. garlic powder

½ t. white pepper

¼ C. pineapple juice

1 small bay leaf

¾ C. honey

1 C. tomato sauce

½ t. salt

2 T. brown sugar

1 ½ t. chili powder

1 T. BBQ spice

1 ½ t. liquid smoke

1 T. white vinegar

Sauté onion in vegetable oil until golden brown. Combine with remaining ingredients in a saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer, covered, for about an hour. Makes three cups.

I serve grilled boneless, skinless chicken breast on a Kaiser roll with a slice of grilled pineapple and plenty of Maori sauce.

Modifications:

■Use a can of crushed pineapple - puree in blender. Adds thicker body and fruitier flavor to sauce.

■Grilled pineapple: place pineapple slice in brown sugar and then onto grill turning once.

■Tenderize and/or pound chicken flat so it cooks evenly and can be eaten on a bun. Split buns, butter cut sides, and place onto grill until golden brown.


----------

